# Convert study visa to critical skills visa



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello wonderful people,

Does anyone know what is the average processing time to convert a study visa into a critical skills visa for an application submitted at VFS in SA?

Or would you rather recommend I cancel my study visa (by de-registering from university) and make a fresh CSV application at the SA High Commission in my home country?

Your input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

Good day.

*I was rude* I would ask you why would you cancel your study permit and go apply in your Home Country. That is never an option, not ever because it it easier to apply while in SA.

*To respond politely.*
Critical Skills no now takes 2 weeks or a month maximum, that's for the cases I have encountered thus far.

Apply here!


----------



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Dread Pirate Roberts said:


> Good day.
> 
> *I was rude* I would ask you why would you cancel your study permit and go apply in your Home Country. That is never an option, not ever because it it easier to apply while in SA.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input.
Regarding it being easier to apply from SA, I would say that my study visa took less than 1 week to obtain in my home country. Can the processing times of a study visa be comparable to that of a CSV?


----------

